

The Best Times to Get a Grip on Your Startup’s IP - Hoolyly
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/31/the-best-times-to-get-a-grip-on-your-startups-ip/

======
mgreg
Good reminder that IP protection is very important. Another time to consider
is when signing up for AWS. It's been discussed on Hacker News a few times but
AWS's "standard" terms around Patent non-assert basically gives away your IP
to Amazon.

From section 8.5: "During and after the Term, you will not assert, nor will
you authorize, assist, or encourage any third party to assert, against us or
any of our affiliates, customers, vendors, business partners, or licensors,
any patent infringement or other intellectual property infringement claim
regarding any Service Offerings you have used. You may only use the AWS Marks
in accordance with the Trademark Use Guidelines."

I wonder how many companies have fallen into this trap as a tiny two-person
company, grow it into something big, and then find out AWS can basically abuse
your IP with no recourse...

